# Hearthstone: Gratis Boosterpack dank Code in der neuen PC Games 5/14



## Petra_Froehlich (30. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hearthstone: Gratis Boosterpack dank Code in der neuen PC Games 5/14* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hearthstone: Gratis Boosterpack dank Code in der neuen PC Games 5/14


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. April 2014)

schön Bild mit Handy gemacht, eingelöst, passt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. April 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht, wie selbst billige Pay-to-win-Spiele von den Medien gehyped werden, sobald sie von Blizzard kommen. Aber was solls, ich nehme an dieser Post wird eh gelöscht...


----------



## BiJay (30. April 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht, wie selbst billige Pay-to-win-Spiele von den Medien gehyped werden, sobald sie von Blizzard kommen. Aber was solls, ich nehme an dieser Post wird eh gelöscht...


 Also in erster Linie ist Hearthstone das hochwertigste Online-Kartenspiel, von billig kann man hier nicht reden. Und dass Sammelkartenspiele teuer werden können, sollte einem bekannt sein, außer man ist dem Genre völlig fremd. In diesem Aspekt ist Hearthstone eigentlich noch sehr fair und man kann auch ohne den Einsatz seiner Geldbörse alles im Spiel erreichen.

btw Wer seinen Code nicht braucht und nicht weiß wohin damit, kann ihn gerne in meinem Postfach abgeben.


----------



## steel2000 (30. April 2014)

Die Frage eines Anfängerspieliers: Muss man sich entscheiden, für welchen Charakter diese Karten gelten oder kann jeder von ihnen darauf zugreifen? Also auch, die man noch gar nicht freigespielt hat?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2014)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Die Frage eines Anfängerspieliers: Muss man sich entscheiden, für welchen Charakter diese Karten gelten oder kann jeder von ihnen darauf zugreifen? Also auch, die man noch gar nicht freigespielt hat?


 
Der Code schaltet ein sogenanntes Booster-Pack frei.
Darin sind fünf zufällige Karten enthalten, die erst ausgewürfelt werden, wenn man es öffnet.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Code schaltet ein sogenanntes Booster-Pack frei.
> Darin sind fünf zufällige Karten enthalten, die erst ausgewürfelt werden, wenn man es öffnet.


 
Ja, und von denen 5 können halt Gemeinschaftskarten wie nen Murloc oder halt Klassensspezifische dabei sein, wie so Arkane Geschosse z.B.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2014)

Also von HS kann man ja halten was man will. Anfangs habe ich es mal bissel gespielt, ganz nett.
Danach nur noch wegen dem WoW Mount. 
Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.

Werbung dazu finde ich auch ganz ok. Warum auch nicht.
Aber jetzt Werbung zu machen, man sollte doch das Mag. sich holen wegen dem Booster Pack, hm 
Steht da nicht mehr, wertvolleres drin wo man Werbung machen könnte, wo die Leute Zuschlagen am Kiosk? 
Habt ihr da nicht mehr zu bieten an Inhalten im Magazin? 
Wo ist der Exclusive Test, den es nur bei euch gibt?
Wo ist die Top News die jeden PC Gamer interessiert, die es nur bei euch gibt?
Wo ist eben das besondere, das es mich von meinem Hocker schlägt, zum Kiosk laufen lässt um sich das Mag. zu holen.
Doch bitte nicht so ein Free Booster Pack, oder ?
Sowas Exclusives muss hier mal angeschlagen werden.

Nicht falsch verstehen, für Leute die das Game zocken, eine feine Sache, bestimmt.
Aber das soll alles sein um das Mag. zu kaufen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. April 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Also von HS kann man ja halten was man will. Anfangs habe ich es mal bissel gespielt, ganz nett.
> Danach nur noch wegen dem WoW Mount.
> Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.
> 
> ...


 
Wir haben doch schon eine News, welche die Inhalte des Hefts anpreist: PC Games 5/14: Exklusiv-Titelstory Kingdom Come: Deliverance + Top-Vollversion Tropico 4


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. April 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Also in erster Linie ist Hearthstone das hochwertigste Online-Kartenspiel, von billig kann man hier nicht reden.


Naja, technisch auf dem Niveau eines Handy-Spiels, enthält praktisch keinen eigenen Content (das Artwork ist ja wohl zum Großteil übernommen worden), denke mal die Entwicklungskosten lagen inflationsbereinigt nur knapp über Moorhuhn. Ist natürlich nicht schlimm, solange es Spaß macht...



BiJay schrieb:


> Und dass Sammelkartenspiele teuer werden können, sollte einem bekannt sein, außer man ist dem Genre völlig fremd.


Wenn mans schon elektronisch macht, _könnte_ man ja einen fairen Ranglistenmodus einführen, wo jeder Zugriff auf alle Karten hat. Das wäre halt echt mal ein Vorteil gegenüber der Papierversion. Ist bei ernstgemeinten PvP-Spielen auch eigentlich so üblich...



BiJay schrieb:


> In diesem Aspekt ist Hearthstone eigentlich noch sehr fair und man kann auch ohne den Einsatz seiner Geldbörse alles im Spiel erreichen.


Klar, wenn man unendlich Zeit investiert, bekommt man alles auch ohne Geld. Denke mal nach einem halben Jahr täglichen Tagesquest-Farming, ist man schon ganz gut dabei. Ach halt, bis dahin gibts bestimmt schon wieder neue Karten. Hearthstone ohne Geld... ja klar...


----------



## BiJay (1. Mai 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, technisch auf dem Niveau eines Handy-Spiels, Enthält praktisch keinen eigenen Content (das Artwork ist ja wohl zum Großteil übernommen worden), denke mal die Entwicklungskosten lagen inflationsbereinigt nur knapp über Moorhuhn. Ist natürlich nicht schlimm, solange es Spaß macht...


Du übertreibst hier aber. Hearthstone hat sehr gute Animationen und auch die Effekte der goldenen Karten sind auch nicht einfach so aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Natürlich konnte man viele Artworks und Soundeffekte wiederverwenden, aber das Spiel wurde schon mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail entwickelt. Da kommt kein anderes Online-Kartenspiel ran.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn mans schon elektronisch macht, _könnte_ man ja einen fairen Ranglistenmodus einführen, wo jeder Zugriff auf alle Karten hat. Das wäre halt echt mal ein Vorteil gegenüber der Papierversion. Ist bei ernstgemeinten PvP-Spielen auch eigentlich so üblich...


Irgendwo wollen die Entwickler auch noch Geld verdienen. Toll wäre natürlich alles sofort kostenlos komplett zu haben, aber machen tut das keiner. Und bei ernstgemeinten PvP-Spielen sehe ich nur bei hohem Turnierniveau, dass man einen Account mit allem gestellt bekommt, wobei Spieler auf diesem Level eh schon fast alles haben.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man unendlich Zeit investiert, bekommt man alles auch ohne Geld. Denke mal nach einem halben Jahr täglichen Tagesquest-Farming, ist man schon ganz gut dabei. Ach halt, bis dahin gibts bestimmt schon wieder neue Karten. Hearthstone ohne Geld... ja klar...


 Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts investiert und habe 2300 Gold auf der hohen Kante. Hab in der Arena eine 75% Gewinnrate und habe so einfach einen Überschuss. Dabei spiele ich gar nicht so oft. In Ranked habe ich auch ein komplettes Deck, was derzeit zu einen der besten gehört. Das Tolle an Hearthstone ist eben, dass seltenere Karten nicht auch gleich besser sind. Man kann sehr gute Decks für weniger als 1000 Dust zusammenbasteln, nicht jedes Deck braucht die seltenen Legendary Karten. Klar wird nicht jeder Hanswurst eine komplette Sammlung in absehbarer Zeit zusammenbekommen, ohne Geld zu investieren, aber man muss das ja auch nicht.

Und schlussendlich ist Hearthstone auch nur ein Spiel und muss nicht jedem gefallen. Wir haben so einen großen Spielemarkt derzeit, dass jeder etwas passendes für sich finden kann. Gefällt einem das F2P Konzept nicht, hat man auch noch gute Alternativen. Und wer weiß, wohin sich Online-Kartenspiele noch entwickeln werden, vielleicht ist Hearthstone nur ein Sprungbrett, um dieses Genre populärer zu machen.


----------



## Goodspell (2. Mai 2014)

*Hearthstone Code für PCGAMES auf dem iPad?*

Hallo!

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Abonnenten der PCGAMES für iPad bei der Hearthstone Bonuscode-Aktion leer ausgehen?


Danke für die Info


----------



## HNRGargamel (2. Mai 2014)

Goodspell schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Abonnenten der PCGAMES für iPad bei der Hearthstone Bonuscode-Aktion leer ausgehen?
> 
> ...


 
da hat PCGames den Kunden wohl wieder verarscht


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Mai 2014)

Goodspell schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Abonnenten der PCGAMES für iPad bei der Hearthstone Bonuscode-Aktion leer ausgehen?
> 
> ...


 


HNRGargamel schrieb:


> da hat PCGames den Kunden wohl wieder verarscht



Lass mich das am Montag mal checken. Ohne jetzt zu wissen, ob er dabei ist oder nicht: Es kann sein, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist, die Codes für jeden App-Käufer individuell darzustellen. Aber ich melde mich, wenn ich mehr weiß. Im Zweifelsfall hilft bei solchen Fragen auch immer eine Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de


----------



## Monalye (2. Mai 2014)

Ach deshalb finde ich schon wieder nirgends eine PCG, hab mich schon gewundert, warum die überall schon weg sind 
Eine Option habe ich noch, hat der sie auch nicht mehr bleibt mir nichts anderes mehr übrig, als sie nachzubestellen .


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach deshalb finde ich schon wieder nirgends eine PCG, hab mich schon gewundert, warum die überall schon weg sind
> Eine Option habe ich noch, hat der sie auch nicht mehr bleibt mir nichts anderes mehr übrig, als sie nachzubestellen .


 
Oder gleich abonnieren


----------



## Monalye (2. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oder gleich abonnieren



Ja hatte ich schon öfter vor, aber ich komme ja aus Österreich und da ist doch der Preis irgendwie anders. Ich kann das aber nirgends finden, was das Abo in Ö kosten würde.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Mai 2014)

Einfach unter Computec Shop - Home das gewünschte Abo in den Warenkorb legen, dann siehst du den Preis. Beim Jahresabo der PC Games Extended wird mir Folgendes angezeigt:
6,18 Euro pro Ausgabe = 74,10 Euro für 12 Ausgaben (Österreich)

Normalerweise kostet die Ausgabe in Österreich ja 6,80 Euro, gelle?


----------



## Hablowetz (2. Mai 2014)

Wo kann man den diesen Code einlösen direkt bei Hearthstone?


----------



## baummonster (3. Mai 2014)

Hablowetz schrieb:


> Wo kann man den diesen Code einlösen direkt bei Hearthstone?


 

Entweder direkt auf der Website der battle.net Accountverwaltung, oder im Battle.net Launcher bei einem der Spiele auf "Redeem a Code" bzw. das deutschsprachihe Äquivalent klicken und von dort aus auf die Accountverwaltung verwiesen werden. Der Link dazu steht unter dem jeweiligen Spielelogo, rechts von den Optionen


----------



## Heyer (5. Mai 2014)

*Code Aktivierung*

Hey ho Leute . 

Ich habe mir kürzlich die pc games mit dem Bonuscode für den Hearthstone Boosterpack gekauft.

Nun was soll ich sagen , habe mehrmals versucht bei ''Code einlösen'' den Code zu aktivieren leider ohne erfolg . 

Was kann ich den nun tun um doch noch an den Booster zu kommen? 

Mfg Jens. :/


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Lass mich das am Montag mal checken. Ohne jetzt zu wissen, ob er dabei ist oder nicht: Es kann sein, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist, die Codes für jeden App-Käufer individuell darzustellen. Aber ich melde mich, wenn ich mehr weiß. Im Zweifelsfall hilft bei solchen Fragen auch immer eine Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de


 
Ich hab jetzt mal nachgeguckt und kann bestätigen, dass der Code in der App-Ausgabe nicht enthalten ist. Übrigens ist die Vollversion bei der App auch nicht dabei. Skandal! 



Heyer schrieb:


> Hey ho Leute .
> 
> Ich habe mir kürzlich die pc games mit dem Bonuscode für den Hearthstone Boosterpack gekauft.
> 
> ...


 
Einfach eine Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de schreiben. Da wird dir geholfen


----------



## Qubestyle (5. Mai 2014)

*Ne Frechheit!!*

Hab auch gerade versucht den code einzulösen, auch ohne erfolg. Wenn man bedenkt dass ich knappe 7€ für den code bezahlt habe.... Dies war eigentlich der einzige grund zum kauf.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Mai 2014)

Qubestyle schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade versucht den code einzulösen, auch ohne erfolg. Wenn man bedenkt dass ich knappe 7€ für den code bezahlt habe.... Dies war eigentlich der einzige grund zum kauf.


 
Auch dir rate ich, eine Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de zu schreiben. Dann lässt sich das Ganze schnell und unbürokratisch lösen


----------



## Exar-K (5. Mai 2014)

Wurden die Codes aus dem Heft denn auch hier in richtige Keys umgewandelt?
Das ist meist Fehlerquelle Nr.1


----------



## Qubestyle (5. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank Exar-K!!! Du bist der beste


----------



## Qubestyle (5. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auch dir rate ich, eine Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de zu schreiben. Dann lässt sich das Ganze schnell und unbürokratisch lösen


 Dankeschön,wurde schon gelöst... war mein fehler.
Wusste nicht dass es ein externes code dingens gibt =P


----------



## Reicki (26. Mai 2014)

Servus,

ich hab nen Code den ich gar nicht brauche.
Viel Vergnügen damit:

Dein Gratis Boosterpack: 7692-525092-49229-832574-5267


----------



## Monalye (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn ihn wer genommen hat, wäre es fair wenn er sich kurz dafür bedankt, erstens gehört sich das und zweitens wissen dann alle, das der Code weg ist


----------

